# Rick Moranis Randomly attacked



## Lostbhoy (Oct 3, 2020)

Actor Rick Moranis has been randomly attacked while out walking..... This is absolutely disgusting and I hope the slime is caught asap...... CCTV footage is in the tweet along with details of identifying the suspect.

🚨WANTED🚨for ASSAULT October 1, 2020 at 7:24 AM, on Central Park West in the vicinity of West 70 St Manhattan. @NYPD20PCT.Reward up to $2500👀Seen him? Know who he is?📞Call 1-800-577-TIPS or📲DM us!☎️Calls are CONFIDENTIAL! @YourCityYourCall @NYPDDetectives @nypdchiefofpatrol pic.twitter.com/s06yNPBUBk— NYPD Crime Stoppers (@NYPDTips) October 2, 2020




> The 67-year-old Ghostbusters actor was walking on Central Park West near 70th Street at 7:30 am local time when he was punched in the head, police said.
> 
> Authorities tweeted security footage showing the attack on Friday.
> 
> ...


Source:BBC news


----------



## battlecatsahead (Oct 3, 2020)

damn, that sucks for rick


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 3, 2020)

But why?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2020)

He violently pushed Rick and then walked like it was no big deal. That guy has mental problems and it probably wasn't the first time he did that.

Damn asshole.


----------



## LumInvader (Oct 4, 2020)

Thankfully, the storefront where this incident took place wasn't looted and burned to the ground by angry Rick Moranis supporters.


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 4, 2020)

Boesy said:


> He violently pushed Rick and then walked like it was no big deal. That guy has mental problems and it probably wasn't the first time he did that.
> 
> Damn asshole.



If that's the test for having mental problems, a lot of people have been having mental problems this year.

This isn't an isolated incident. It's just getting attention because there's a celeb victim this time.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> If that's the test for having mental problems, a lot of people have been having mental problems this year.
> 
> This isn't an isolated incident. It's just getting attention because there's a celeb victim this time.


That reminds me, not long ago shooters and stabbers would get caught and then claim they had "mental health issues" as an excuse.

It shouldn't matter if the aggressor has mental problems or not, he attacked someone so he deserves to be in prison for years or life.


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 5, 2020)

Someone who randomly attacks someone else does indeed have some thinking issues, but I wouldn't call their thought patterns an illness. They are just fucked up assholes who do indeed need to get the shit kicked out of them (which is what will happen in Jail/Prison). The problem with these senseless attacks is that violent crime is on the rise in most major cities this year. There's been more assaults, murders, looting, arson, etc ... 

There's various contributing causes like people losing their jobs to COVID shut downs and angry mobs outraged by instruction from BLM and the Democrats/Liberals. We even have the Liberals claiming the violence will get worse if Trump is reelected. It's best if you reside in one of these Liberal cesspools to arm yourself and stay vigilante. Sadly, the only real option here is to pack up and get the fuck out of these crime ridden places. Decades of Liberal policies are to blame. You get what you vote for, unfortunately.


----------



## Flame (Oct 5, 2020)

Rick Moranis is my hero. he left Hollywood for his children after his wife died.

99.9% of Hollywood star shouldn't be able to clean his shoes.


i hope the guy who pushed him the statue of liberty is pushed up his arse.


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 5, 2020)

Flame said:


> Rick Moranis is my hero. he left Hollywood for his children after his wife died.
> 
> 99.9% of Hollywood star shouldn't be able to clean his shoes.
> 
> i hope the guy who pushed him the statue of liberty is pushed up his arse.



It is indeed rare to see the Liberal Hollywood type actually put their children first. Most only care about fame and fortune.


----------

